# Power Washing



## h2o4u

Hey fellow PFF members we can wash your roof, your house and your concrete.

Our non pressure roof washing will kill the *Gloeocapsa Magma *(the typical black streaks that you see on your roof.) This algae actually feeds on the limestone in your shingles and eventually ruins there effectiveness. 

*****We will never use a pressure washer on your roof!!!!!*
*
Just call or text Steve @ 850-982-6910*


----------



## chaps

I've been thinking about getting my roof done. What's an approximate cost for a single story, 1600ft2 house with asphalt shingles? Do you use heated water? Thanks


----------



## h2o4u

Hey Chaps thanks for your interest. No need for heat at all. trust me the sun does enough. I will PM you a price just because my competition is always price shopping me.

Thanks again for your interest!


----------



## h2o4u

bump....


----------



## h2o4u

House Wash


----------



## h2o4u

Islander Services LLC., roof and concrete washing in Pensacola


----------



## h2o4u

Bump.


----------



## h2o4u

Concrete Cleaning, House Washing, Roof Renewal...all in time for the holidays.

Call or text Steve 850-982-6910


----------



## h2o4u

Bump


----------



## h2o4u

Spring is just around the corner, so now is a good time to get to get your pool deck and screen enclosure cleaned.
850-982-6910
Thanks again for your consideration!


----------



## h2o4u

Bump.


----------



## h2o4u

Pool Decks, Pool Screens, Driveways, Sidewalks, Patios, Roofs, House...We can clean it all. We offer a 12 month mildew warranty and a 36 month roof algae warranty.

Dirty roof....Clean it up!


----------



## Clay-Doh

h2o4u said:


> Hey fellow PFF members we can wash your roof, your house and your concrete.
> 
> Our non pressure roof washing will kill the *Gloeocapsa Magma *(the typical black streaks that you see on your roof.) This algae actually feeds on the limestone in your shingles and eventually ruins there effectiveness.
> 
> *****We will never use a pressure washer on your roof!!!!!*
> *
> Just call or text Steve @ 850-982-6910*


Thank you! Knowing not to use a pressure washer on a roof! I'm sure I'm not telling you anything new, how many knuckleheads will convince people that they should let them pressure wash there roof :cursing:

If you can, PM me and I'll send you my email address. If you can send me some references (if you have commercial references that's even better, but if only residential, that's fine too). 

I do get people that ask me about shingle roof cleaning, but on the metal roofs I install, if within a certain distance from salt or brackish water, in order for the 30 year finish warranty to remain in effect, they must have a "sweet water" (fancy word for non salty fresh water) rinse at certain intervals. Invariably, I'm asked, do I know someone who does that?

Since these are my customers, and I would be recommending you, that's why I asked if you didn't mind emailing me references, or even better, let me swing buy a site your working on one day to meet you. 

Thanx!


----------



## h2o4u

Clay-Doh said:


> Thank you! Knowing not to use a pressure washer on a roof! I'm sure I'm not telling you anything new, how many knuckleheads will convince people that they should let them pressure wash there roof :cursing:
> 
> If you can, PM me and I'll send you my email address. If you can send me some references (if you have commercial references that's even better, but if only residential, that's fine too).
> 
> I do get people that ask me about shingle roof cleaning, but on the metal roofs I install, if within a certain distance from salt or brackish water, in order for the 30 year finish warranty to remain in effect, they must have a "sweet water" (fancy word for non salty fresh water) rinse at certain intervals. Invariably, I'm asked, do I know someone who does that?
> 
> Since these are my customers, and I would be recommending you, that's why I asked if you didn't mind emailing me references, or even better, let me swing buy a site your working on one day to meet you.
> 
> Thanx!


Thank you Clay, I will gladly send you some references.
PM sent.


----------



## h2o4u

Bump.


----------



## chaps

*Pro Wash incredible!!!*

I just got my roof done by Pro Wash and what an incredible difference. I am extremely impressed on how clean it came out. It looks like a new roof. I highly recommend them and they have the best prices around. Here are the before and after pictures. Thanks again for an amazing transformation.


----------



## chaps

After


----------



## h2o4u

Thanks for the kind words Chaps! I am glad we could help.


----------



## h2o4u

Concrete too.


----------



## h2o4u

Half way into a new roof....


----------



## h2o4u

Holidays are coming don't wait till the last minute.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Excellent looking results! I got so busy over the summer I forgot to get back with you after you pm'ed me. I will send you my number, and if you can shoot me a text whenever you're doing a job in the gulf breeze area, I'd l still love to stop by and meet you and get some cards for my customers!


----------



## h2o4u

Thanks Clay! I'll make it happen one way or another. Shoot me a # when you get a chance and I'll take care of the rest!


----------



## h2o4u

Hoping for an early spring! Here's to a lean, mean, and clean 2014!


----------



## h2o4u

Dirt, Mold, Algae, Mildew...?


----------



## h2o4u

*Pro-Wash*

A few more


----------



## h2o4u

A few more


----------



## h2o4u

Pool screens and pool decks.


----------



## h2o4u

*update*

What's eating your roof? In the process of killing the algae on this roof!


----------



## h2o4u

*Update*

Like new pool deck!


----------



## h2o4u

We clean solar panels as well.


----------



## h2o4u

This roof is coming back to life.


----------



## h2o4u

Before and After


----------



## h2o4u

Pool deck and house wash.


----------



## h2o4u

Driveway scrub.


----------



## h2o4u

Wheelchair entrance cleaned up nice.


----------



## h2o4u

Recently cleaned home.


----------



## h2o4u

Been awhile since I bumped this.


----------



## h2o4u

*Decra Tile*

Cleaning in progress of Decra Tile, interesting stuff to say the least...


----------



## h2o4u

Decra Tile before and after


----------



## h2o4u

Bump for spring cleaning.
Pool Decks, Pool Screens, Roofs, House, and Concrete.


----------

